# Perpendicular toddler?



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

What do you do with a 16mo old who is ending up perpendicular? In a Queen bed! Ack!

DS ends up with his feet flat against DH and his head up against me and the two of us older people are right at either side of the edge of the bed. It's really not that comfortable.

Any ideas?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the club- if you solve this one- patent the answer and sell it to all the family bedders the world over!!

Our solutions was to put dd to the outside of the bed against a wall or guard rail.


----------



## mother nurture (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry, but i had to laugh at this. I know how you feel







I think this is one of the reasons that dh left our family bed right after the New Year. Currently it is just dd and I in a full bed w/ the dog at the foot of the bed sometimes. We sleep w/ a rail on the other side of the bed from me. I don't have any answer w/ how to prevent it. Dd, however, sleeps soundly or will easily nurse back to sleep. When I wake up w/ a toe in my nostril, I usually move her back to parallel. Good luck


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

My 19 month old dd does this just about every night. I just turn her back the "right" way becaue even in a king size bed it's uncomfortable. I also want to encourage dd to sleep within her own space since we'll be adding another person to our bed in late summer/early fall.


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

I ended up letting ds sleep in his perpendicular position above my head (on all of OUR pillows). I usually end up at the foot of the bed lately. I've never heard of a fix for this one. Fortunately, our dd seems to stay mostly going the same direction as the adults.


----------



## onandon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cartwheel kid in my bed. She's every which way!!! But, mostly she ends up perpendicular in our bed with dh or I getting kicked in the head. We're getting ready for the gradual transition to her own bed (which will fit at the foot of our bed) so that we might be able to get some sleep (you know, for a bit of the night).


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

I guess we just have to live with it! Last night, he stayed parallel, which was so nice!


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

I turn ds once or twice and then i join him and sleep perpendicular right next to him and dh gets to sleep on the edge, but at least it's a king size bed!


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Another perpendicular toddler over here!! I can't even remember when L didn't gravitate to this position, despite several attempts to move her so that she's parallel. Wonder if it's an inner ear thing?


----------



## onandon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've been trying to figure out why all these kids go perpendicular since this thread started. I think it's a cover-avoidence-mechanism. My dd either sleeps really high up on the bed between the pillows with maybe just her feet covered, or perpendicular with nothing covered. We have a platform bed with about 6 inches all around and sometimes I think she wants to sleep in the space between the mattress and the wall so she doesn't get covered! Dh and I are pretty short so we can scoot down on the bed without our feet hanging off to give her plenty of room at the top.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, we aren't alone!







My 5.5 mo old does this too. For us, it's a result of breastfeeding throughout the night. Somehow in the process of latching on and falling off throughout the night we get twisted up. The funny thing is we BOTH end up sideways because I think I'm moving with her. It doesn't affect DH luckily because he sleeps in a full bed that is up next to our queen. So, he really doesn't even feel it happen.


----------



## BareFootMama (Jan 29, 2005)

Elijah is a little over 2 and he still does this. It just requires me moving him each and every time. It's not comfortable ~ I feel you! I just put my hand under his neck and my other hand on his hip and do a twist and push thing until he's back in place. Even in a king sized bed he's sleeping position doesn't always work.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

we bought a cali king size for this exact reason. she will end up sleeping with her feet in my ribs no matter how i lay her down.
or she will be face up head in my armpit.
its not very comfortable for me. but she is inbetween myself and the wall. so at least only one parent gets kicked and headbutted in the middle of the night.


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

My 23 mo dd does this! Makes my husband crazy!

The other night I switched her back to parallel and she woke up long enough to say "Mommy no push Hannah".


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

A friend of mine calls it "the family H". Good luck!


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

My four and a half year old does it on one side of me and my twelve month old does it on the other.







We just spend the night waking up and moving them back.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

My DS does this too! I agree that it's a cover avoidance thing. He hates covers. I also think I keep his feet warm - he won't wear covers or socks so he uses my tummy fat to keep his feet warm. Gotta love it!


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Yep, my little 2.5 year old girl does not like the covers, either. She would not stand to be swaddled after she was 3 days old, and she *hated* being in the sling. I was only able to get her to nurse in it under very rare circumstances - kind of disappointing, because I was really hoping to be able to "wear" her while doing a few things. We didn't get much mileage out of that particular $45 purchase....

I have to tell my husband about the "family H" - that's so cute!


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My 27 mo does this, too. Why do you think they do this?! We have a King and dh always says he wants us to try to start out sleeping sideways to see if she sleeps the 'right' way or stays perpendicular.









DD isn't so much a cartwheel kid, but she meanders sideways and stays taht way all night. One person gets headbutted in the gut all night, and one person gets kicked. Maybe it's just easier than having to kick 2 people?


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

Last night DP was out of town, so what happened? DS slept parallel and the two of us occupied about 1/3 of the bed.


----------



## gaialice (Jan 4, 2005)

I have the exact same problem, only with a 5 yo and a 3 yo. On many nights, I wind up giving up the family bed for the guestroom and in the morning I wake up to find dh on the couch in the living room and the kids sleeping in the double bed in positions that cannot be described in words, basically knotted to one another. Anyone knows when they stop doing this?


----------

